# Turkey for rats?



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I know some meats are good for rat in small amounts, but is turkey safe as I would love to share a bit with Simon this evening.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I gave all 3 of my girls a tiny piece each today and that was about 9 hours ago. They all seem fine so I am geussing its fine 
Rats can eat practically anything. A little piece wont hurt


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

9 hours and no pass outs sound good to me. Thank you!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Haha I give my boys turkey whenever I have it

I usually give them little bite size pieces (Like 3 each)

It's totally fine, just don't give them to much


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I put the bones and everything that was left in my rat's cages. I'm happy I get to put every part of the turkey to use so not much gets wasted. I don't believe in not using every part of an animal. Even if you bought it already prepared at the store. Sometimes you just don't have a use for everything though which really bites when that happens. Really grateful for my rats when it comes to that because dogs can't have the bones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

